# ARE YOU really living or Just SUCKING air......???



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Is your life a flat'ass wide open SCREAMING adventure, or have you been playing it safe for so long that you have to breath on the mirror just to confirm you are NOT dead today.

Here is a secret clue......People, don't tell anyone.........."BUT LIFE IS FOR LIVING".......please pay careful attention......living.

YOUR B.O.B. is not for 73* above........You don't need a bag. Why do you insist on playing it super'safe......???

Take your "GIRLIE" BOB out in the safe backyard during your girlie winter weather.....and find the flaws.

I think a hell'of-lot of you need to turn in your "MAN" Card.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Sucking air?

No.

But I do detect some hot air.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, I kinda like Canadians. 
Sourdough, you have no idea what being a *man* means. And anyone who spouts as much hate as you has no idea what really being alive is all about.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Is your life a flat'ass wide open SCREAMING adventure, or have you been playing it safe for so long that you have to breath on the mirror just to confirm you are NOT dead today.
> 
> Here is a secret clue......People, don't tell anyone.........."BUT LIFE IS FOR LIVING".......please pay careful attention......living.
> 
> ...


I know I am going to kick myself for this but, what exactly is your definition of a man? What in your all knowing opinion does a man need to accomplish before you consider him a man?

Here is what I consider a man.

1. He says what he means and means what he said.
2. He admits his mistakes and learns from them.
3. He takes his responsibilities seriously and acts accordingly.
4. He is tender, thoughtful, and loving when he needs to be and in certain situations he is as tough as old leather and mean as a snake, especially when protecting his family.
4. He works whenever and wherever he can doing whatever he has to do to provide for his family.
5. He sets the example of his beliefs for his family to follow.
6. He does not lie, cheat, or steal and has no use for those that do.
7. He takes pride in his accomplishments and those of his family, but is never boastful of those accomplishments and does not believe in the so called "male pride" that some "so called men" use as an excuse for not doing something that needs to be done or that a true man would do.

The list could go on and on, but I think anyone reading this would get the picture of what I consider a man to be.

By the way I, like the vast majority of men on this forum was never issued a "MAN" card, because those of us that are MEN in the truest sense, earned the right to that "MAN" card and I for one will just be Damned if I will turn mine in.

Molon Labe


----------

